# Seeking Casual NSFW partners and New friends~



## Led The bunny (Feb 24, 2018)

Hey there~! I'm looking to get to meet and make a few new furry friends!

I myself am an effeminate bunny boy~ I do very much like to Role play and will
give you as much effort as you give me! I am a subby, bottom bunny that is more than happy to help you unwind, or get off~

I am okay with Herms and Ferals!

I'm not looking for anything particular. I'm not super picky but there are a few no-no's that I will no do.
I am an open book so if you are curious about anything, please just ask~!

I do have discord and Telegram~ 

I look forward to meeting you!


----------



## ktezera (Feb 24, 2018)

Well hi! Im ktezera the hyena. I was interested in your rp offer. Is it still open or are you busy?


----------



## Led The bunny (Feb 24, 2018)

ktezera said:


> Well hi! Im ktezera the hyena. I was interested in your rp offer. Is it still open or are you busy?


Of course!


----------



## ktezera (Feb 24, 2018)

You mentioned that there are a few no nos, can you tell me them?

Also, my discord is ktezera#7115 if you want to chat there^^


----------



## Led The bunny (Feb 24, 2018)

ktezera said:


> You mentioned that there are a few no nos, can you tell me them?
> 
> Also, my discord is ktezera#7115 if you want to chat there^^



Added you on Discord~


----------



## Balskarr (Feb 24, 2018)

Hello again, buddy. Wishing you good luck on the people you find through this.


----------



## Led The bunny (Feb 24, 2018)

Balskarr said:


> Hello again, buddy. Wishing you good luck on the people you find through this.



Hey! It's been a while!


----------



## Balskarr (Feb 24, 2018)

Led The bunny said:


> Hey! It's been a while!


Apologies for just sort of disappearing on ya. Stressful times but I’m back on track.


----------



## Led The bunny (Feb 24, 2018)

Balskarr said:


> Apologies for just sort of disappearing on ya. Stressful times but I’m back on track.



I wasn't that great at being around myself~ If you would like to hook back up, please let me know!


----------



## Phr0ggy_Phangs (Feb 25, 2018)

Hi there! Was wondering if you were still accepting partners, for discord?


----------



## Balskarr (Feb 25, 2018)

Led The bunny said:


> I wasn't that great at being around myself~ If you would like to hook back up, please let me know!


I’m still Balskarr #3648 if you want to talk on Discord. Likely won’t be a hookup but you were cool to just speak to in my mind.


----------



## Led The bunny (Feb 25, 2018)

Balskarr said:


> I’m still Balskarr #3648 if you want to talk on Discord. Likely won’t be a hookup but you were cool to just speak to in my mind.



No worries! I understand! I tried messaging you but it says you have me blocked!


----------



## Balskarr (Feb 25, 2018)

Led The bunny said:


> No worries! I understand! I tried messaging you but it says you have me blocked!


Does it really? I can’t remember doing that honestly. Sincerest apologies if I did. I suppose I’ll have to message you. Go ahead and PM your Discord, it’s simply been that long.


----------



## Inimicality (Feb 25, 2018)

Are you still looking for RP partners?  If you are, I can PM you my Discord (or you can PM me) so we can chat further.


----------



## Jmuddee (Feb 26, 2018)

You still looking


----------



## Kahmurah (Mar 4, 2018)

Hey, are you looking for more RP partners at all? I'm interested.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 4, 2018)

Good luck with finding some RP partners, mate.


----------



## WolfsPlague (Mar 4, 2018)

Hey there, you still looking for rp partners?


----------

